# Aeroponics ?



## noobneedshlp

I want to go to Aeroponics. I am curious as to what some good systems are. I'm not looking to grow more than 10 plants at a time. Here are some i am considering.
http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/detail.php?id=04_HG&prod=248
http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/detail.php?id=04_HG&prod=239
http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/detail.php?id=04_HG&prod=978


----------



## noobneedshlp

Does anyone here use Aero?


----------



## Devilweed

Nope, Aeroponics is too expensive for me, but those are good looking choices.  Personally I would go with the second one.  If you decide to spend less money a good DWC system is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mutt

Not too many grow aero. I'd try searching around gardenscure dot com or IC mag.
Reason is..
Aero is super fast with some negatives.
The pumps clog easily, equipment is expensive, everything has to be monitored and watched, takes no time at all for a plant to die. and its not the kind of system you can leave unattended for 2-days.
Plus side, super fast growth rate. 
gotta keep very close track of PH and PPM's, EC, and all that.
I'd do a lot of research before going down that path. Just to make sure its for you.


----------



## KADE

Those r weird lookin machines... res is built right into them... almost looks more like a DWC setup... no matter what the website says...imho.

Aero does not cost more.. or have any more maintence or clogging problems then any other hydro setup. Plus, it pays for itself a lot quicker then ur ground =)

If you do your regular leeching every 10-14 days like you SHOULD be doing with your normal hydro then you will get no clogs.. I'm hoping ppl put screens over their drain piping (i do not tho, i like the roots reaching the res)... if not.. well yeah.. it'll clog right good and easy...   the only thing that'll kill your plants off is the power going off.... u have an hour w/o water n ur screwed.. probably a shorter time.... thas why i dont screen my drainpiping... i let the roots grow into the res... i screen the pump tho... one pump easily does 2 half tables. (8 plants total)


----------



## Mutt

Well, I think I stand corrected. I just went through many forums and looked at many set-ups and seemed there were more pitfalls with it than a drip, DWC, or a F&D system.
Questions Kade?
How big is your piping to the rez if your letting the roots get to it?


----------



## KADE

Well it is the same thing for cars or whatever... if you don't do the regular maintenence then you are going to have bigger problems. 
IF THE POWER GOES OFF FOR ~30 MINS WITH ROOTS SUSPENDED IN AIR.. the plants will most likely die. I've seen them take longer and shorter times too... they crisp up quickly. Especially when the light was on heating up the room. Piping isn't so big.... 2"  It allows a lot of roots to reach the res pool. Just for god sakes if u let them grow into ur water... DO NOT trim or break the tap roots... or u have a good chance of killing a lady. Be easy during leeching and nute water changing.


----------



## KADE

I would recommend a drip dwc setup over aero anyday... I'm actually changing all of mine over after my dirt grow is done with. (can't wait) lol.


----------



## bachelorpads

HAHA, My first post here and this topic caused me to do it.

I have grown Aero before and it is my preferred method of growing and I felt I should say a few things.

Those systems you are asking about are not something i would recommend as everyone i have met that purchases prebuilt aero systems does not have an enjoyable experience.  Most of the time the systems are built cheaply to save on cost and that is a big no no in Aero.  If you are handy enough to build your own, do that.  If you would rather purchase a system, I would lean towards another method of growing.

First, realize that there are different types of "aero".  True aeroponics would take very high pressure and very small droplet size being sprayed.   Basically fogging is true hydroponics and is by far the fastest method of growing, also the most expensive and difficult systems to build.  I used a modified version of aero/nft that sprays roots with larger droplets (only using 40psi instead of 80-100) and drains through pvc tubes.

The reason that I used aero is simple.  I wanted to try and grow the best final product that i could possibly grow.  Therefore, I wanted to use the most advanced system I could find.  Basically, I chose to do 3 times as much work to get a final product that was 10-25% better then what i could have done for way less money and much less work.

So take this into account if you decide to go this route:
It is Expensive to set up correctly.
It is a lot of work to setup correctly.
When a problem occurs, it can become disasterous quickly.
Once it is setup, there is little to no work to do, probably the easiest system to maintain on a day to day basis.
Growth rates are great.  
It is expensive (did i say that already?)

Ask if you want to know anything specific.  I consider myself a bit of an aero head.


----------



## KADE

Yeah, thas why I said the DWC over aero for most ppl... clogged sprayer is the only problem tho really... as long as you can read a ph/ec meter.. u can do aero if u have ne hydroponics experience whatsoever.


----------



## bachelorpads

Personally, i never had a clogged sprayer and all I did was rinse the system between grows.  I used hard water and an inline filter and as long as you properly care for the filter you should be fine. 

The problems I encountered when i first started were almost all related to water/room temp.  More gear equals more heat so you have to account for that in the equation.  Water chillers are extremely appreciated in aero systems.  

For the average person who doesn't have all the time in the world to do the best thing possible, go with dwc, drip, flood and drain, or nft for just 10 plants.  DWC being best for growing larger plants.


----------



## Jamezar

Any of those systems are fine.  

Go to GreenGoldHydro.com

Lowest prices by far, and good systems

Jamezar


----------



## geowiz54

I agree with Mutt and Bachelorpads. Aeroponics is expensive to set up equipment wise and a lot of work too. But the results can be pretty amazing. I have never seen plants as big and buds as fat as what I produce in my setup except in videos. See my new post in Hydroponics for pictures. It's called If you're interested in aeroponics read this.


----------



## parkingjoe

well i do them all nft aero not true aero, dripper slabs and next lot are soil

lol

all have good bad points worst is if pump failure on aero  the shows over pretty damn fast

pkj


----------



## snuggles

Hey Geowiz I grow aero style...I would be interested im seeing your set-up.


----------

